# 811 Question



## fireballer44 (Jun 19, 2006)

I am considering buying an 811 used from a friend. I just have a few questions/concerns.

I currently have two dish 322s and 5 TVs, 2 of the TVs are sharing one of the 322's output. I bought a new HDTV-ready television to replace one of the shared TVs. I want to add the 811 to this TV and allow each TV to watch different programs. I would also like to be able to pick up OTA HD programming. I am pretty confident I can connect it up fine, just have to find the right switch to split the signal to another receiver.

Ok, now my questions:

1. Can I pick up the local OTAs in HD with the 811 even though I do not have the DishHD programming?
2. What would be the additional monthly cost to add a receiver to my current programming (4 tuners now increasing to 5 tuners)?
3. Also, I may decide to upgrade another tv (also an HDTV monitor) later with one of the VIP series and get the DishHD programming on that TV. How much if any of the programming would also be available on the TV with the 811?

Thanks for you guys time and I hope I have made my questions clear.


----------



## fireballer44 (Jun 19, 2006)

Ok, I a little more info I want to check on, I have figured some things out.

1. I buy a DP34 switch and connect it. I have a quad LNBF; only hook the switch to half of it and leave the other 2 alone.

2. Can I install the DP34 in the attic? The new receiver will be located about 15 feet from one of the dual tuners, I would install it in the middle. See this diagram: 









3. Would this install cause any problem in the future should a Dish Network installer come out to install a dish pointing at 61.5? (assuming that I would be present at install)

Thanks a lot, hope someone can help me....


----------



## fireballer44 (Jun 19, 2006)

Can anyone help?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

fireballer44 said:


> I am considering buying an 811 used from a friend. I just have a few questions/concerns.
> 
> I currently have two dish 322s and 5 TVs, 2 of the TVs are sharing one of the 322's output. I bought a new HDTV-ready television to replace one of the shared TVs. I want to add the 811 to this TV and allow each TV to watch different programs. I would also like to be able to pick up OTA HD programming. I am pretty confident I can connect it up fine, just have to find the right switch to split the signal to another receiver.
> 
> ...


1. Last I heard, yes, but only the 811 and perhaps the 6000 allow this at the moment.
2. Last I knew the additional outlet fee was like $5 a month.
3. You can get the original HD pack an the first tier of Vooms on the 811. None of the newly added stuff. However, I do not believe they will allow you not to subscribe to a "Metal" package anymore. The people with the previous separate HD and Voom Packages are grandfathered in for now....AFAIK.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

fireballer44 said:


> Ok, I a little more info I want to check on, I have figured some things out.
> 
> 1. I buy a DP34 switch and connect it. I have a quad LNBF; only hook the switch to half of it and leave the other 2 alone.
> 
> ...


1. You can connect a DP QUAD to a DP34. You would use two of the adjacent ports and connect them to ports 1 and 2 of the DP34. If the Quad is Legacy, Without the DP Logo, your not going to make this work without replacing the LNBF.

2. Doesn't matter, many people have installed switches in basements or attics. It just depends on where your cable runs go. Now having said this a DP34 would not give you enough outputs to connect 5 tuners. A DP 34 would require you to run 2 coax feeds to each of the 322's. You would have to run a 3rd line from the Quad directly to the 811, or get another DP34 and pair them up using the pass thru's. Now My recommendation would be to buy the more expensive DPP44, which when used properly with a DP Separator, you could run 1 coax feed to each 322 and a single feed to the 811 and still have one left over for that new ViP receiver your planning on adding in the future.

3. Not sure what you are referring to here, I don't like following links to places I don't know, so perhaps you could just .pdf your diagram and post it. A DP 34 and DPP44 would allow you to add a 61.5 or 129 dish in the future if you are currently only using 110/119.


----------



## fireballer44 (Jun 19, 2006)

Jason Nipp said:


> 1. You can connect a DP QUAD to a DP34. You would use two of the adjacent ports and connect them to ports 1 and 2 of the DP34. If the Quad is Legacy, Without the DP Logo, your not going to make this work without replacing the LNBF.
> 
> 2. Doesn't matter, many people have installed switches in basements or attics. It just depends on where your cable runs go. Now having said this a DP34 would not give you enough outputs to connect 5 tuners. A DP 34 would require you to run 2 coax feeds to each of the 322's. You would have to run a 3rd line from the Quad directly to the 811, or get another DP34 and pair them up using the pass thru's. Now My recommendation would be to buy the more expensive DPP44, which when used properly with a DP Separator, you could run 1 coax feed to each 322 and a single feed to the 811 and still have one left over for that new ViP receiver your planning on adding in the future.
> 
> 3. Not sure what you are referring to here, I don't like following links to places I don't know, so perhaps you could just .pdf your diagram and post it. A DP 34 and DPP44 would allow you to add a 61.5 or 129 dish in the future if you are currently only using 110/119.


Thanks a lot, don't worry about the link, just something I did in about 5 mins in photoshop. Glad to see I am on the right track.....I know everything is DishPro, so that is good.

Basically, I am getting this 811 for nothing, I want to put in on a bedroom TV and will probably be ordering one of the metal packs next week with the lease deal and will have them install the ViP at another TV, so I should get whatever I can on the 811. I really just want to use the OTA tuner on the 811 for that room.

I am pretty confident I can do the work myself, I have done a lot of network wiring, etc. I just didn't want the Dish tech to come out to put in the ViP and refuse to work on my system or something of the sort....


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

fireballer44 said:


> ...
> 
> 2. Can I install the DP34 in the attic? The new receiver will be located about 15 feet from one of the dual tuners, I would install it in the middle. See this diagram:


 Again, your config as listed in this picture would not work. A DP34 cannot feed a single line to a dual tuner box. You would need a DPP44 in-order to accomplish that. A single DP34 can not feed more than 4 tuners.


----------



## fireballer44 (Jun 19, 2006)

Jason Nipp said:


> Again, your config as listed in this picture would not work. A DP34 cannot feed a single line to a dual tuner box. You would need a DPP44 in-order to accomplish that. A single DP34 can not feed more than 4 tuners.


Sorry, I guess I am still not being clear. Right now I have 2 lines running from the LNB to the dual tuner. I want to cut that line and connect the side that goes back to the dish to the input. To the outputs, I would connect the other piece of the wire (2 wires that run to dual tuner, the dual tuner will still have 2 separate connection), as well as the one wire that will go to the new single tuner. Just makes things a bit easier than actually installing the switch outside and running a 25foot cable to the new tv.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

fireballer44 said:


> Sorry, I guess I am still not being clear. Right now I have 2 lines running from the LNB to the dual tuner. I want to cut that line and connect the side that goes back to the dish to the input. To the outputs, I would connect the other piece of the wire (2 wires that run to dual tuner, the dual tuner will still have 2 separate connection), as well as the one wire that will go to the new single tuner. Just makes things a bit easier than actually installing the switch outside and running a 25foot cable to the new tv.


What about the other 322?


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> What about the other 322?


Maybe that one gets the other two lines from the quad.


----------



## fireballer44 (Jun 19, 2006)

Jason Nipp said:


> What about the other 322?


Mikey got it. It will get the other inputs from the quad for now. I am planning on replacing it with a ViP211 and some single tuner standard def soon after or a ViP622.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

When you upgrade to the metallic pack, you'll get a Dish 1000. That gives your HD receivers access to the 129 satellite, where a lot of the national HD programming exists. 

You'll want them to take your Quad and use it instead of the DPP Twin that comes with the Dish 1000, so you can still send those two extra lines to the 322 SD receiver. Don't put an HD receiver on those lines, because they won't get the programming from 129. The 129 signal will go to the third input on the DP34. Good luck.


----------



## fireballer44 (Jun 19, 2006)

Mikey said:


> When you upgrade to the metallic pack, you'll get a Dish 1000. That gives your HD receivers access to the 129 satellite, where a lot of the national HD programming exists.
> 
> You'll want them to take your Quad and use it instead of the DPP Twin that comes with the Dish 1000, so you can still send those two extra lines to the 322 SD receiver. Don't put an HD receiver on those lines, because they won't get the programming from 129. The 129 signal will go to the third input on the DP34. Good luck.


Cool, I am glad you showed me what I will get, I think I understand now what I need to do. Basically when I get done upgrading I will have:

1 - 811
1 - ViP211
1 - 322
1 - 311/301 (old crummy tv, don't care as long as it works)

I may just go ahead and let them install the stuff before I do anything, the big thing is I want to install the 811 in a room that does not currently have a satellite connection and they want a lot for something I can do myself in a few minutes.

Thanks for all you guys help!


----------

